# Hide the port numbers in my URL



## MarkSmith (Jun 25, 2010)

Hello All,

I am running IIS 6.0 and Apache 2.2 on a Windows Server 2003 (dedicated)

I have a default website on IIS which is required on port 80 (default). Apache has been setup to listen on 8080. I need IIS for one sytem and Apache for another.

I have setup an IIS redirect to URL to forward any request to www.myotherdomain.com to www.myotherdomain.com:8080 (all works fine)

The problem is I don't want the port number showing in the address bar. Is there any way i can mask it?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Are you doing your own DNS or do have another site doing DNS for you,


----------



## MarkSmith (Jun 25, 2010)

Not sure I understand the question, sorry have limited knowledge regarding DNS but each site is setup on IIS using host headers to add multiple domain names. A provider supplies DNS and not able to add port number, though thought an A record could only ever be IP address. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## MarkSmith (Jun 25, 2010)

Understand question more now and answer is no, not our own DNS


----------

